# IBS Caused by Insomnia or Insomnia Caused by IBS



## san1994 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello all

About three months ago I was diagnosed with IBS-C. I had severe bloating and gas, with regular constipation. To add to the fact, I was diagnosed with General Anxiety Disorder when I was 18 and have been in treatment for about 3 years now. Sadly, I just recently lost my job and no longer have health insurance. Because of this, I can no longer afford therapy, and have been doing the best I can to manage my anxiety on my own.

As I mentioned before, my IBS diagnosis is relatively new, while my GAD is something I've had for a while. My GAD goes hand in hand with Insomnia which I have been trying to manage on my own now as well. For the past few weeks, my IBS has been acting up and so much so that I have severe bloating and gas as I lay down and try to sleep. Because of this it regularly takes me 2+ hours to fall asleep, as I lay there waiting for my pains and gas to go away. Now I should mention that because of my GAD/insomnia, I regularly have anxiety attacks as I try to sleep, worried about random things.

I am wondering if my IBS is being caused by my insomnia or if my insomnia is being caused by IBS. I try to relax (from my anxiety) using my techniques i learned in therapy, but all I can concentrate on is my stomach pains and gas, which gives me more anxiety. I am confused as to whether I can't sleep because I am so worried, or I can't sleep because my stomach is in pain.

Any advice or stories would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you guys so much.


----------



## Hithen (Nov 7, 2019)

How old are you?


----------

